# What color is she?



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have been trying for awhile to determine what my husbands QH/Paint mare's color is. Any idea?


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Flaxen chestnut overo. I'm not sure what kind of overo, but likely frame and another pattern.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Not overo per se though she could carry an overo white pattern like sabino. Her pattern is minimal or slipped tobiano. I said that on her critique in the critiquing sub forum. She has the high whites and the white streak across her croup. Her color is flaxen chestnut or flaxen sorrel whatever name u like to call a red horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pardon her thinness I bought her thin, she was a rescue and wasn't in a great situation. But she is a nice example of a minimal tobiano pattern.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Chestnut with flaxen and i would say Tobiano not overo, though i agree that she may have splash or sabino to account for the blaze:wink:


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of her other side?


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd say frame and tobi. High whites, white on topline. Her blaze is top heavy and is trying to go over the eyes. Red dun, not chestnut. 
Theres a picture in OPs confo thread of this girl and she has a very obvious dorsal stripe and her legs are pretty dark. (I thought i saw barring on her legs also.)


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yup red dun! I went and looked at her coat more closely typical peachy dun color and found the critique thread definitely dun dorsal and legs. So she is flaxen red dun minimal tobiano!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

ponypile said:


> Do you have any pictures of her other side?


Here are more pics in the OP's critique thread. She is solid on both sides except she has a white spot on her neck in the same place my minimal tobiano had one and she has a white marking on her bum. Typical tobiano markings 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-con...-quarter-horse-mare-346905/page2/#post4838578

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

The large amount of white on the face, and the irregular spots up along her back are what make me think there might be frame in there somewhere, but I agree with you on tobiano. Also that "roan" spot in the middle of her barrel, is that a scar or a marking? In terms of chestnut or red dun, in the other picture on the critique thread she looks more red dun. I rode a chestnut that was close to her colour, and had some shading on her legs that actually looked slightly stripy.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She's without a doubt red dun that's a dun dorsal it is crisp and continues down the tail plus her coat is diluted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

The white spot is a marking and she has white under her chin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh sorry didn't see the other pictures in the conformation thread. Only the top two original post pictures loaded for me before. Yes, definitely a red dun. Took me a bit to figure out how you were seeing a dorsal stripe! haha


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

She looks like a Flaxen Chestnut Overo but I could be wrong. Nice mare she's pretty!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Flaxen Chestnut Overo. Nice mare she's pretty !


She's tobiano and red dun meadow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

